# BC mix time up Zanesville Ohio Pound



## Betttie (Jun 11, 2008)

From Jan

"Please crosspost:

Please get the word out about this nice border collie mix! He is at the pound in Zanesville, OH (740-453-0273) and is out of time due to space. The pound is full! Please help if you can! He is sponsored, so there will be no pull fee to rescue him. Email me at [email protected] if you have any questions, or give the pound a call. Limited transport assistance is available.

Thanks in advance!

> Date: Wed, 30 Dec 2009 17:47:36 -0800
> From: [email protected]
> Subject: Urgent! #840-09
> To: [email protected] "

See picture at link

http://itsrainingcatsdogsglixman.blogspot.com/2009/12/122009-zanesville-oh-urgent-border.html
>


----------



## Betttie (Jun 11, 2008)

Got rescued.


----------

